# SS 25.04.20 Gounod #1



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Charles Gounod (1818 - 1893)*

Symphony No. 1 in D Major

1. Allegro molto
2. Allegro moderato
3. Scherzo: Non troppo presto
4. Finale: Adagio - Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't believe this one has been on Saturday Symphonies before, as it's not on the list. A bright, pleasant and charming work by Gounod, known more for his operas but who wrote two well-crafted symphonies. You may hear a lot of similarities to the symphony by Bizet who used the Gounod as a model. There's lots of recordings of the work but I'll go with Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields -- a great match for this piece.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I spin this one.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will listen this one


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> I spin this one.


And the same for me


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll go for this one ...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> I spin this one.


Me too. That's a killer.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, a very pleasant symphony and enjoyed it all the way, not earth shattering or intense but no matter
Good for a Saturday morning with the sun shining and lockdown ongoing
I would describe it as Mozart with a dash of add France especially in the orchestral climaxes. Melodies galore throughout


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I look forward to this recording:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Iceland recording as well.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A delightful work. I listened to Marriner as well as Lubbock and actually the Marriner is better.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

cougarjuno said:


> I don't believe this one has been on Saturday Symphonies before, as it's not on the list. A bright, pleasant and charming work by Gounod, known more for his operas but who wrote two well-crafted symphonies. You may hear a lot of similarities to the symphony by Bizet who used the Gounod as a model. There's lots of recordings of the work but I'll go with Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields -- a great match for this piece.


Yes, I am listening to the same recording. A delightful work. Totally unoffensive. Pure music that does not need alot of thinking about. Just listen and enjoy. So much better than last weekend's choice.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Very pleasant, "readable" work. I've been listening to more Bruckner lately, so this symphony seemed quite short to me ...


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll go with Hogwood/St Paul Chamber Orchestra, 1989, Decca.


----------

